# 740iL - Hood release problem



## cpv204 (Aug 24, 2005)

_I set out to bleed the coolant today. I checked the expansion tank first, it was full. I pushed the float down and it popped back up to the full position.

Following bleeding procedure I turned the heat in the cabin up high, set the blower at low then started the car. I revved the engine at 2000 RPMs for about 5 seconds 4 times. I got back out and checked the expansion tank and the float was nowhere in sight! I poured in about 1/3 gallon of coolant to bring it back to normal.

I then let the engine heat up and closed the expansion tank and opened the bleeder screw. Waited for all the bubbling to go until pretty much a steady stream of coolant was coming out, then closed the bleeder screw.

I went for a drive, did not get the Check Coolant message any more, the heating inside the car was working as normal, and the engine temp sat right at 108C._

*When I came back from the drive I wanted to check the bleeder screw once more before I left the car and went home. I pulled the hood latch down by the driver's left foot and then went out to the grille and pulled on that latch but I can't get the hood open! The right side (driver's side) is free but the passenger's side is clamped shut. I fiddled back and forth between the latch in the car and the one behind the grille, but no use.

I'm going to close this thread and start a new one for the hood problem. *

_Thanks everyone for your help with the heat/overheating problem!_


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

you may need to adjust the cable. i also am having trouble with the hood release. i can pull the release lever once, the driver side comes up. then once again and the passenger side will release. i'm going to see if i can fix that tomorrow, i'll let you know how this goes.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Year? If it's an E38 (1995-2001)...

Hopefully it's not an issue with the cable. First, have someone pull and hold the hood release lever inside the car, while at the same time you press downward on hood outside the car. If the spring loaded buffer stops are the problem, this should get the hood open.

Once open, check the condition and adjustment of the hood buffer stops. They need to be clean of dirt and lubricated. Buy new ones if they are no longer springy, they are not too expensive.


----------



## cpv204 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, it's an E38. I've modified my profile accordingly.

I hope it's not the cable too. I'm not looking forward to punching out the grille.

Won't get a chance to check until Dec. 25 as my car is garaged away from my building but I'll report back.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cpv204 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, there is still some tension on the interior hood release lever, but not as much as before. I'm guessing this means the cable has come detached somewhere along its course. I had someone else pull it and hold it while I stood at the front of the car. First I tried to pull the hood up. Again, driver's side is free, passenger's side still locked down. Then I tried to press down on the hood as suggested above, in multiple places, to no result.

Is my next step to go in through the grille? I have read Edwin's procedure on this (and the better suggestions on how to remove the grille), but I don't really understand how he finally got the lock open. He fishes the cable down, but it has become detached, so that's really no help. If it still were attached I understand I could give a hard yank on it with some pliers, right?

But if the cable is no longer attached to the passenger's side lock, like in Edwin's post, how do I open the lock through the grille?


----------



## cpv204 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, my suspicions are confirmed. With my hood closed (because I can't get it open) I punched the black slats inward with the heel of my hand and a folded McDonald's 4 cup drink carrier to distribute the force. As described in other posts, this works like a charm, with only two plastic fins around the slats housing breaking. The chrome piece pulled off the front very easily and after jockeying the slats assembly inside the grille opening to get the proper angle, I could pull that out too.

I shined a flashlight up above the rubber piece above where the chrome used to be and I could see the Bowden cable. I reached in with my fingers to pull it and with almost no resistance it came out of the passenger lock. So now my cable is hanging down, just like in Edwin's post referenced above.

So now my problem is more clearly identified. The buffer stops are not the problem and pushing on the hood while someone pulls the hood release lever is not going to help.

How do I manually pop the passenger side hood lock?


----------

